# Meeräschen



## Stxxxxxxxxx (4. August 2004)

Moin, Moin,

hat schon einer in diesem Sommer eine Meeräsche erlegen können ?

Ich stand am letzten Sonntag in Dahme mit der Fliegenrute zwischen !!! den Mistviechern - aber, die sind ja so gemein  :c  ;+ oder einfach nur arrogant   

Habe alle möglichen Muster und Arten ausprobiert (und davon hab ich eine Menge, wie Insider wissen   ) nix ging.

Also womit lassen sich die "Algenfresser" überlisten ?
Hat jemand einen Tip ?!

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Hey Stephan, schön dich zu lesen. #h Is doch noch gar nicht Winter.   #r


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Also womit lassen sich die "Algenfresser" überlisten


 ...... grüne Wathose...am besten algenbewachsen und dann 'ne Keule in der Hand  :q  :q ....
Nee Stephan...diese Frage von meinem "Küstengott"....... ich weiss es leider auch nicht so ganz genau, aber der gute Mann in Rostock hat die netten Tierchen mit grünem Teig (auftreibend) und seiner Matchrute überlistet. War gerade in der letzten oder vorletzten Woche ein TV-Bericht auf N3.... also...auf ein Neues..... ich greife auch nochmal an 
Hat Björn eigentlich eine gefangen ??


----------



## Maddin (4. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Mensch Stephan,

du lebst?  #6 

Meeräschen
Nochmeeräschen
Vielmeeräschen ...incl. Tipp von einem Herrn St. G.   

Gib es zu....du wolltest dich einfach nur mal melden....find ich voll nett! :q  #h



> ...... grüne Wathose...am besten algenbewachsen und dann 'ne Keule in der Hand


Das ist der Knaller


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Mein Kumpel ist Sonntag auch in der Nähe von Dame gewesen und stand mitten in einem Schwarm von Meeräschen -natürlich hat keine auch nur gezupft. Sind dann am Montag abend nochmal hochgefahren und haben die Meeräschen auch gleich wieder gefunden. 3 Stunden lang standen wir quasi mitten unter ihnen. Haben mal wieder alles versucht aber es hat nix genutzt. Die Viecher treiben einen in den Wahnsinn. Es waren wirklich schöne, kapitale Fische darunter und absolut nicht scheu. Man konnte sich bis auf wenige meter annähern ohne dass sie einen beachtet haben. Es war unglaublich wie viele dort unterwegs waren. Der ganze Strandabschnitt war voll mit Fisch und überall konnte man Bugwellen und Bewegung erkennen. Auch ohne Fang war das ein echtes Erlebnis.


----------



## petrikasus (5. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Moin,

Brotflocken gehen manchmal. Gut ist leichte Pose mit irgendetwas grünem dran (Salat, grüne Wolle, Jig-Schwanz egal).
Aber zickig stellen die sich immer an. Dafür ist dann aber der Drill auch echt spitze.


----------



## Blex (5. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Oh Mann hab ich mich mit den Dingern schon gequält. Die letzten Jahre habe ich einfach versucht sie zu ignorieren. Habe gedacht, dann verlieren sie die Lust gleiches mit mir zu tun.    Aber sie hatten den längern _Atem_.
Habe daher neuerdings immer ne' Scheibe Toast in der Tasche.   
Seitdem ist mir allerdings keines von den gelangweilten Tierchen mehr begegnet.  :r


> ...... grüne Wathose...am besten algenbewachsen und dann 'ne Keule in der Hand   ....


Ist bestimmt einen Versuch wert!     :m 

Gruß A.....Blex


----------



## Blex (5. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Da hab ich doch was vergessen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Konnte denn nun jemand in diesem - na gut in den letzten drei Sommern überhaupt mal ne' Meeräsche auf ihr schuppiges Fell legen?  ;+ 

Wenn ja - WIE !!!!!!!  :z 

Fand übrigens Marios damalige Bindeanleitung für die Muschfleischfliege ganz ausgezeichnet:  #6 





> Miesmuschel nachbinden? : Grundwicklung, draufrotzen, Abschlussknoten fertig !


 Allerdings gab es niemals keine Rückmeldung, ob sie gefunzt hat. 

Gruß und Meeräschenpetri A.....Blex


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Ich werde es dieses Wochenende mal mit Brot und Maden probieren. Berichte Euch dann wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## snoekbaars (5. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*



			
				Blex schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings gab es niemals keine Rückmeldung, ob sie gefunzt hat.


  Kommt sicher ganz entscheidend darauf an, woran man kurz zuvor genascht hat, gelle?
  :m


----------



## marioschreiber (5. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Ich habe beschlossen mich zum Thema 
Mmmmm.....mmmm....m..m...meeräsche 
nicht mehr zu äussern ! 

AROGENTE MISTVIEHCHER ! 

Ich habe gestern mit einem Angler auf Fehmarn gesprochen. Der hat einen Urlauber getroffen der seit ein paar Tagen täglich (!) eine Meeräsche fangen konnte.
Zur Mittagszeit auf schwimmende Brotflocke.
Da ich vor zwei Wochen ebenfalls so einem Fang beiwohnen durfte, wobei der gefangenen Meeräsche sogar noch ein zweites, abgerissenes Vorfach aus dem Maul hing, zweifel ich nicht an der Aussage.


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Also dann muß die Fliegenpeitsche wohl mal pausieren. Ich weiß nicht aber ich muß es einfach nochmal ausprobieren und ich werde nicht aufgeben bevor ich Euch hier ein Foto von meiner Meeräsche präsentieren kann und wenn es das letzte ist was ich tue...


----------



## Broder (5. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Hallo,
Weiß einer das Mindestmaß für Meeräschen?
Gruß Broder


----------



## marioschreiber (5. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Mindestmaß für Meeräschen in der Ostsee !
40 cm. 
Ich habe übringends noch keine gesehen die unter 50 - 60 cm. groß war !


----------



## heinrich (5. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

ich hab vor vier Jahren mal in der Nähe von Breskens Südholland,ohne
jegliche ortskenntnisse/Gezeitentabelle an einer scheldebuhne mit
Seeringelwurm auf Seebarsch gefischt. 0/1 Haken, 30 vorfach, auftriebskörper.
Nach kurzer zeit stellten wir fest das wir bald auf dem Trockenen fischen 
würden.Vor uns tauchte eine riesige schlammbank auf.Balb war an Fischen nicht mehr zu denke die köder lagen nur noch an äußersten Rand des wassers.
Der auftriebskörper war schon eine ganze weile an der oberfläche zu sehe da
erfolgte ein heftiger Biss an meiner rute aufmerksam gemacht wurde ich durch einen spaziergänger da ich meine rutenspitzen schon nicht mehr beachtete und am zusammenpacken war.Ich hab gedacht der will mich vereiern,aber nein ein
heftiger Biss und eine Meeräsche die ich durch ca.80 m schlamm gezogen landen
konnte.Während ich noch mit dem fisch beschäftigt war wiederholte sich das Spiel an der zweiten Rute.Fazit: zwei kräftige Meeräschen von 58+60 cm auf
brachialmontage im trockenen.Mein erster kontakt mit den teiren in der nordsee.  PS:wenn die story jemand unter anglerlatein verbucht kann ich ihm das nicht übel nehmen.


Gruß heinrich

.


----------



## Blex (5. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Also Mario  #d - da hat der Max aber kräftig gepennt oder einen der Interessanten Fische einfach ausgelassen!  #t

Mindestmaß für Meeräschen in Nord- und Ostsee 40cm! #6 
(§ 2 Abs. 1 (Tabelleenzeile 19) KüFO Schl.-Holst. i.d.F.v. 23. Juni 1999.)

Oder schau einfach mal Hier bei mir ! #6 

Aber unter 40cm würde ich von den "_AROGANTEN MISTVIEHCHERN ! _" auch keine haben wollen. Dann fange ich lieber einen Hering - ist einfacher! 

Gruß A.....Blex :g


----------



## Blex (5. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Aber mal ganz nebenbei:

_"Lieber Angelmax! Wenn Du dieses Posting liest, dann schreibe mir doch bitte an welchen Stellen Du auf Meerforellen angelst. 
Vielen Dank - Alex"_

Solche  Durchschnittsgrößen und Gewichte möchte ich nämlich auch!  :k  ;+  #t  #c  :c    :m

Gruß A.....Blex


----------



## wombat (5. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Hi Stefan,
laut ein Artikel in der neuste Fliegenfischer Zeitschrift benutzt der
Autor Palmer in Grün.
Gaaaaaaaaanz langsam einstrippen sodas der Fliege ebengerade
unter der Wasseroberfläche treibt.

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Broder (5. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Hallo Alex,
danke für das Mindestmaß, der Meeräsche, ich hatte keine Zeit zum suchen;-) dafür sind ja Foren da *g*

Ist ja ziemlich wenig!, das überrascht mich 40 cm - Naja - so kleine gibts hier ja garnicht, wie Mario schon sagte.
Also eigentlich ist die Jagt auf Friedfische nicht so mein Ding, die sind einfach so lieb und lebendig,
und lebendig gefallen sie mir besser;-),
obwohl eine möchte ich dann doch mal entnehmen und auch probieren 
- das schon - 
Es ist jedenfalls auch schon Adrealin pur die schwungvollen Riesen,
mit ihrer blitzenden Silberflanke, mit der Polbrille zu beobachten,
von der Steilküste aus oder aus 2 Meter Entfernung, im türkis grünen Wasser der Ostsee. 
Dann mal Petri und los, es gibt nichts schöneres als ein Fisch am hellen Tag im klaren Wasser zu fangen!!!! :z 

So denn - jetzt ist bald wieder Urlaub bei mir angesagt - schauen wir mal 
Petri: Alex , Trutta , Dorschdigler - ganz besonders Petri, Ace , Maddin, Moschman , Findling, Mario,alle Meerforellenpsychopaten und die ich vergessen habe ... bis denn in ca 2 Wochen


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Moin,Moin,

@ MS : Ist schon echt kalt in meiner Ecke   
@ DD (known as "P.U.C.K.) ; das mit der Wathose hat was, vielleicht sollte ich meine Büx mal umkrempeln und sorum tragen     und B. hat auch noch keine erwischt.(Nicht mal mit der Keule)
@Maddin :Mach jetzt wieder mit. Dank an dich und MS für die nette Begrünung ähh Begrüssung.
... und Danke für die Tips, kamen mir irgendwie bekannt vor  #6   
@ heinrich . Hört sich interessant an; allerdings haben wir hier leider keine Tide und ich habs es mal vor ca. 2 Jahren mit Wattis und Ringlern auf MÄ in der Ostsee probiert - ging nix, leider.
@ wombat: Hast du ein Pic von der Fly oder noch besser du bringst ein Muster am 18.09. mit, wenn verfügbar.

An alle anderen :Mir gehts wie euch - Mefo angeln erfordert ein hohe "Frustrationstoleranz" - für MÄ muß man schon bekloppt sein.   :m 

Ich versuche es trotzdem weiter und "Dank" für eure Postings.

Grüße und "TL"

Stephan  #h  #h  #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> für MÄ muß man schon bekloppt sein.


 ...sind wir das nicht alle ein klein wenig ??  #q  #q  #q 


			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon echt kalt in meiner Ecke


...komm vorbei hier....oder besser noch - ich komme vorbei...denn wirds auch warm  :q  


			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuche es trotzdem weiter


 ... ich habe da noch eine perfekte Brotfliege  :q ...kann ich Dir gerne mal ausleihen  :m


----------



## MichaelB (9. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Moin,

na denn - petri Broder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Was mir noch nicht so ganz klar ist: abgesehen davon, daß sie anscheinend extrem schwer hierzulande zu fangen sind, was ist noch an den Viechern dran?
In Griechenland gibt es auch Meeräschen, dort heißen sie _Képhalos _und erfreuen sich gar nicht so großer Beliebtheit - muß wohl daran liegen, daß sie sich hauptsächlich von Unrat und Fäkalien ernähren... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Michael


----------



## marioschreiber (9. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*



> was ist noch an den Viechern dran?


Überdurchschnittlich schwer an den Haken zu bekommen und unheimlich kampfstark ! NOCH FRAGEN ???


----------



## Mefo (9. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Ich habe  nur gehört das die wie ein D- zug abgehen sollen . Nicht zu vergleichen wie mit einer Meerforelle. Und das ganze auf Fliege muß ein Irrer Drill sein. Ich werde heute mal eine Toastbrotfliege basteln . Ob sich das ganze noch werfen lässt. ;+  ;+  ;+ 
Wenn das auch nicht klappen sollte Toastbrotfliege mit Anäherungszünder bestimmt der bringer :q  :q  :q


----------



## marioschreiber (9. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Brotfliege ? Hab ich versucht aus einem Stück Schäumstoff zu basteln. Sah zwar gut aus, saugte sich aber zu schnell voll Wasser und ging unter. Auch fetten brachte keine befriedigende besserung.
Vor ein paar Tagen sah ich bei einem Freund Brotfliegen aus einer Art Bauschaum. Er hat den aus einem alten, kaputten Surfbrett gepuhlt. Die sah superecht aus! Da die Oberfläche des Materials schon verwittert und dadurch nachgedunkelt war hatte das "Brot" sogar eine Kruste!
Nachteil ist das das Material sehr fest ist, das bedeutet man müsste sofort anschlagen!


----------



## petipet (9. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Habe mal auf Formentera (Baleareninsel) mit einem Bambusstecken (gekauft in so einem Drugstore) mit Strandfliegen - lacht mich nicht aus - auf Meeräschen gefischt. Diese Fliegen waren wohl nicht mehr flugfähig. Die wollten am Ende ihrer Bestimmung nur noch ihre Eier auf feuchtem Felsen ablegen. Es gab sie da zu Millionen. Dann habe ich sie, wie die Kinder der Insel, mit *UHU *an den Haken geklebt. Die Meeräschen bissen auf diesen Köder wie wild. Auch kämpften sie in der Manier eines Raubfisches. Viele habe ich verloren, es war ja alles improvisiert, einige gelandet und die dann den Kids geschenkt. Die Kids waren wohl aus bettelarmen Familien und haben sich über jeden Fisch gefreut. Das war 1969, als Formentera noch als Hippy-Insel galt. (Kein Stromnetz, Trinkwasser aus Sisternen) Auf jeden Fall kann ich bestätigen, daß dieser Fisch äußerst kampfstark ist. Wie er schmeckt weiß ich nicht. Ich gespannt auf weitere Berichte über diese - für uns wohl noch etwas exotischen Fische - zu hören. Scheint ja so, als würde diese Spezies an Nord- und Ostsee heimisch werden.


Gruß...Peter


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*



			
				Petipet schrieb:
			
		

> mit einem Bambusstecken


 ..... und da isses wieder.... wie ich Stephan (und sicher auch schon einigen Anderen immer wieder gerne erzählt habe  #u  )..... vor zwei oder drei Jahren in Daznedorf am Strand. Alter Mann, alte Matchrute + Waggler , angefüttert (wie beim Brassenangeln), Teig an Haken -> FISCH...... also...was soll das ganze Gerede...einfach machen  :q 
Spruch des alten Herren damals : " Junge Lüüd....künnt dee denn nur noch düssen Heitech-schiet to woder bringn...odder geit datt bi juch ok anners?"...also ...back to the roots  :q


----------



## hauki (9. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Hallo Leute,

ich konnte vor ein paar Jahren auf einer kleinen Insel südlich Kreta (Chrissy Island) ein paar Meeräschen mit der Stipprute fangen. War noch vor Sonnenaufgang am Wasser und habe mit Weissbrot gefischt. Eine (die erste) Meeräsche war eine Grosse, die anderen etwas kleiner. War ein spektakulärer Drill. Die Fische haben wir abends in der Taverne zubereiten lassen, haben toll geschmeckt.

Grosses Petri für Euch an der Ostsee
/hauki


----------



## grieme (10. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Moin Zusammen,
definitiv werden von Kollegen zur Zeit Meeräschen in der Ostsee gefangen. Selbst hab ich leider leider wegen Renovierung/Umbau keine Zeit es zu versuchen :c . 
Die Taktik ist:
Einen genügend großen Schwarm ausfindig machen (sollten schon mindestens 20-30 Fische sein, geht am besten von der Steilküste, mit Polbrille !! :g  , an  einem schönen, warmen, sonnigen Tag), dann vorsichtig auf Fliegenwurfdistanz annähern, und eine grüne, unbeschwerte !!Einfachstnymphe (grünes Dubbing, evtl. kl. grüner Marabouschwanz - fertig) Gr. 10-12 am langen Vorfach in den Schwarm servieren, dann NICHTS mehr machen, also nicht strippen oder so, einfach warten, ob eine der MÄ das Teil einsaugt, ansonsten dem Schwarm vorsichtig und dimmer auf Distanz folgen und imm wieder dahin servieren, wo die Fische hinziehen. Ungefähr beim 300 Versuch sollte es dann klappen, oder beim 301 oder 302 oder 303....   .
Wie gesagt, Kollegen haben gefangen, in der Regel haben die Fische 2-4 kg auf den Rippen und gehen ab wie frisch aufgestiegene Lachse !!, also 6er Gerät sollte schon mindestens sein. Ich bin sicher das wir in nächster Zeit immer öfter von Fängen hören werden, noch probieren es halt nur sehr wenige.
Vielleicht klappts ja dem,nächst bei einem von euch  :m .
Grüße, Andreas


----------



## Broesel (11. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Tja, das leidige Thema "Mistviecher"... :c 
Jedenfalls konnte ich folgendes bei meinem Urlaub auf Fehmarn beobachten (beim Schnorcheln).

Vormittags waren sie irgendwie überhaupt nicht zu sehen.
Ab Mittag, wenns also wärmer wurde, grasten sie im unmittelbaren Uferbereich irgendwas ab (siehe auch kleines Filmchen im Thread--> Klick 

Abends saugten sie, wenn das Wasser etwas ruhiger war, irgendwas von der Oberfläche.






Vielleicht hilft das ja einem unermüdlichen und geduldigen Meeräschenjäger ja auch weiter... ;+


----------



## Blex (11. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Mensch - wenn wir Dich nicht hätten! #6 #6 #6

Wie immer - einfach super! #6 #6 #6

Meeeeehhhhhhhhhhr ????  ;+ 

Gruß A.....Blex  ##


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

.....





			
				Blex schrieb:
			
		

> Wie immer - einfach super!


 ....schliesse mich da voll an ...... Bitte beim nächsten Treffen untertänigst um eine "Video-CD"  :q  #h


----------



## Ace (12. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

einfach genial Joerch#6
hätte nicht gedacht das die Viecher sooo zutraulich sind...oder du bist so ein schneller Schwimmer#r


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Unschlagbar gut!
Danke für diese tollen Bilder


----------



## Tüskendör (22. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Moin... 
 "Zander-Junky" war auf der Insel und hat mir ( am 13. oder 14.8.) ein 64-cm-Teil in den Vorgarten geschmissen - ziemlich bemerkenswert, wenn Mensch bedenkt, das es Literatur gibt, die von einer max.Länge von 60cm schreibt... ich meine hier gibt es rund 80-cm-Teile - eine Verwechselnug mit anderem Fisch ist wegen des markanten Maulwerks ja ziemlich ausgeschlossen...

Jedenfalls war die MÄ monströs und definitiv höchst lecker.... aber dat ausnehmen, neee, nee - beim Aufmachen kommt einem erstmal ein Pfund Watt entgegen, ein Watti könnte darin bestimmt 100 Jahre überleben.... und dann muss Mensch die Innenseite vom Fisch schwer kratzen und bürsten - voll grünlich beschichtet das Ding. Dauerte 2 h bis ichs küchenfertig hatte, ....hat sich aber gelohnt!  

@Zander-Junky: Dank nochmals - deine 10+x Wolfsbarsche habe ich dir gern gegönnt, aber die MÄ nicht wirklich .... ;-)   (hatte aber gestern in der Nacht auch endlich mal wieder einen guten Wolfsbarsch: klassisch, in der Brandung, auf Wattwurm mit ein büschen Schnick-Schnack dran)


Gruß von der Insel,
Axel


----------



## wombat (23. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

#h Stefan
Sorry, das ich mich jetzt erst melde.
Ein Pic hab ich nicht, bringe Zeitschrift mit.

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Karstein (23. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

@ Stephan: wir hatten die Biester am 13.08. direkt an der Zollpier Laboe beim Grasen beobachten können. Ein Trio osteuropäischer Gelegenheitsangler stippte mit einer Rute mit leichter Pose, 10er Einzelhaken und einem zusammengekneteten Algenbündel mitten im Schwarm. Das Algenbündel hatten sie ziemlich dicht unter der Oberfläche angeboten - die konnten tatsächlich nach ´nem heißen Kampf eine ca. 60er keschern und landen!

Insofern denke ich auch: schwimmendes Fliegenmuster in böse-buschig und algendunkelgrün auf 10-12er Singlehook?


----------



## Broder (23. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Hallo und Moin Moin - back aus dem Urlaub -

ich konnte in Stohl von der Steilklippe wieder mal die Meeräschen ausfindig machen, ungefähr an der gleichen Stelle wie schon eine Woche zuvor und auch um den 10.8 herum.
Diesmal aber mit der Schnorchelausrüstung bewaffnet ging es dann auf die Pirsch. Ich habe mich unauffällig heranschnorcheln können und hinter einem großen Stein, der sich nur unterwasser befand ausharrend-lauernd, - habe ich dann die Meeräschen tatsächlich überraschen könnten und bin dann so schnell es ging über den Stein in den Meeräschenschwarm hineingetaucht - wobei die Meeräschen auseinander schwammen in alle Richtungen. Ich konnte so für 2-3 Sekunden im Meeräschenschwarm mich hinzugesellen! und dabei diese genauer studieren, besonders auffällig sind ihre Streifen an der Seite und die Rückenflosse  - ist garnicht so gewaltig im verhältnis zum übrigen Körper, wie so oft dagestellt.
Beim Inlinescaten am Hindenburgufer treffe ich dann abermals in der gleichen Woche auf Meeräschen, im Düsternbroker Hafen in ganz flachem Wasser direkt an der Uferpromenade bei der Bank - Meeräschen und auch kleine so etwa 40ger - wobei das Wasser ja wie eine Lupe vergrößert also doch auf 40 geschätze Länge. Nach meinen Beobachtungen filtern die M das Plankton aus dem Wasser während sie umherschwimmen stülpen sie deshalb ständig das Rüsselmaul pulsierend raus und rein und desweiteren scheinen sie die weiche Algenschicht die sich auf dem Blasentang bildet abzugrasen - der Blasentang bleibt hierbei unverletzt, also man darf sich nicht vorstellen das die M ganze Tangbüschel verschlingt.
 #h Grüße
PS; auf Alsen(Norreskove-Höruphav) konnte ich mal wieder keine Mefo fangen ist ja aber auch Hochsommer gewesen mit 20 ° warmen Wasser - was solls schön wars-


----------



## Medo (23. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*



> so für 2-3 Sekunden ;+ im Meeräschenschwarm mich hinzugesellen! und dabei diese genauer studieren


Es gibt Leute, bei denen reichen 5 min. für den *Haubtschulabschluss:q *


----------



## Broder (24. August 2004)

*AW: Meeräschen*

Hallo 
Hauptschulabschluß und Meeräschen abchecken oder 7 Jahre Tibet oder 9 Jahre Hauptschule - Weg zur Erleuchtung - Daleilamas in den Bergen oder Siddarthas als Erfinder des Buddismus kann isch dazu nur sage 3 Sekunden sind verdamte Ewigkeit!!!!:q 
Was kann ich dafür wenn die nach 2-3 Sekunden alle ausgebüchst sind, :q Na ja der Schwarm war schon weg aber eine Kleine neugierige kam immer wieder heran und beim Inlinescaten gab es ja auch Fisch satt zum bekucken-

Mal ne Frage - kommen die wirklich aus dem Mittelmeer hierher oder aus dem Ärmelkanal und Frankreich?

2-3 Sek-zum Angucken langs dicke! :s Hauptschulabschluß hat man nach 9 Jahren ist auch nicht gerade wenig und ist auch schon eine Menge Wissen - Pythagoas ist auch dabei *ggg*- das ist auch nicht gerade wenig und es gibt Hauptschüler die können besser Rechtschreibung als mancher Gymnasiasti. 

Es gibt ja auch welche die brauchen 2 Stunden um ein Fisch auszunehmen und säubern - scheint ne echte Leidenschaft zu sein *ggg*- garnicht eklig -ironie- Es gibt nichts schöneres ;-) #h


----------

